# New, 1st post.... I'm getting a lot of poping



## Brian (Feb 18, 2016)

HI, I do quite a bit of silver recovery and bar making, small bars.... Around a Troy ounce.

I use mappgas for melting, I use a "homemade furnace" to keep the heat in. But when I use a new bottle I get a ton of poping, blowing my silver out of the crucible and it causes bits of my furnace to fall into the silver. After a bit of melting, it stops. Is it an oxygen problem, I don't have the torch turned way up or anything.

Here is some pictures of my bar making....


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sounds like you might have the base of your torch above the height of the flame end. If that is the case lower the base below the level of the flame end. If that is what is happening it it because you are trying to burn liquid instead of gas.


----------



## Brian (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks, that very well could be the problem..... I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## Lou (Feb 19, 2016)

It's an issue with liquid getting to the tip. I have a big greedy rosebud torch that requires lots of acetylene. On small cylinders, the acetylene doesn't dissolve from the acetone fast enough so some of the acetone gets into the torch. Maybe that's happening with the propane.


----------



## Brian (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm going to try and ajust my set up, thanks guys


----------



## Brian (Feb 20, 2016)

That was the problem.

Thanks for the help


----------

